# Look what I found . . . NAD



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

A decent deal (not dirt cheap) but it required a 4 hour road trip today to pick it up. Still, you don't see these everyday 






























Yep, tube rectified Bassmaser running 7027s. All tubes look original and the amp runs quietly. Now the big dilema, keep it or sell it! LOL If I keep it, I can run two of these in stereo but then I would need to move my tube rectified bassmate! (Yes, Traynor made tube rectified bass_mates_)

TG


----------



## Scottone (Feb 10, 2006)

wow, thats really unmolested. Looks like the circuit is all original. The first vintage Traynor that I ever worked on was one of these early Bassmasters.....long traded off. What is the serial number. I think mine was 199


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

You get a good delay and you run those bad boys in stereo! DO IT!


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Scottone said:


> wow, thats really unmolested. Looks like the circuit is all original. The first vintage Traynor that I ever worked on was one of these early Bassmasters.....long traded off. What is the serial number. I think mine was 199




No back badge so I'm not sure what the serial number is. This thing is a REALLY early one, the back panel is thin compared to most bassmaster (been verified that early ones were like this). It was also nice to open it up and not see 400 mods done to it; it is a common problem with Traynors . . .

Came with two Mullard (Rogers) 12ax7s, a USA GE, two Sylvania 7027s, and a Phillips rectifier. 

The grille cloth has been changed but luckily the logo is still on. I am on the hunt for some original grille cloth as we speak.

TG


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Budda said:


> You get a good delay and you run those bad boys in stereo! DO IT!


My favourite delay in the world will take care of that: My Arion Sad-1 (the pedal that has killed all comers, including uber expensive boutiques). Of course, I need to find a matching cab for this bad boy first . . . 

TG


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

It's settled then: stereo awesome.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

hey that's cool, congratulations!!

when you get them in stereo I'd love to hear clips!

....is it possible to buy Traynor script logo's anywhere? I much prefer those to everything else they used


----------



## traynor_garnet (Feb 22, 2006)

Now at my tech's for some basic servicing (3 prong plug please!). When it comes back time for stereo fun 

There was a guy selling repros of the classic Traynor logos but I don't see them anymore. An original will set you back big cash. They only used these for a particular era so unless your logoless amp is from this era, I wouldn't bother.

TG


----------



## JDW3 (Sep 23, 2009)

So...how much was it? Looks so awesome. How does it compare to the SS rectified Bass Master?


----------



## bluzfish (Mar 12, 2011)

Ah, memories - my first real bass amp, used and abused for many years. Never had a repair.


----------



## keefsdad (Feb 7, 2006)

Nice score! Brings back memories.


----------



## SaviArt (Mar 1, 2012)

Could you please make a video demo and share it on, for example, on Youtube so we can hear how this experienced baby does his job? Would be happy if you do that Thanks!


----------

